
Boeing Faces Doubtful Airline Chiefs in Mission to Restore Faith - spking
https://www.bnnbloomberg.ca/boeing-faces-doubtful-airline-chiefs-in-mission-to-restore-faith-1.1267366
======
CaptainZapp
I don't think that their constant "Safety is our most important principle" or
some variety thereof blather is really helpful to re-instill confidence into
the company generally and into the plane specifically.

If I'd be a journo at one of their press conferences my question would be:

"If this is so then why exactly didn't you ground the plane after the Lion Air
crash and faught through hell and high water to keep it flying despite its
obvious problems?"

As part of the flying public my general impression from Boeing's communication
in the last 6 month is that this company doesn't really give a fuck unless
it's bad publicity or hurts their bottom line.

------
chopin
It'll be interesting to see if consumers will avoid the MAX. If the EASA
rubberstamps the FAA approval I will avoid the plane.

